# sys-fs/udev 119 probs

## XenoTerraCide

twice now since I updated udev, last night, my mouse and keyboard have failed to be detected on boot (by udev). which has forced me to do 2 hard resets. Anyone else have problems?

open udev-119 bugs https://bugs.gentoo.org/buglist.cgi?quicksearch=sys-fs%2Fudev-119

----------

## swimmer

No problem here ...

Portage 2.1.4.4 (default-linux/x86/2007.0, gcc-4.1.2, glibc-2.6.1-r0, 2.6.25-gentoo-r1 i686)

----------

## XenoTerraCide

device mapper was updated today... maybe that has something to do with it. time will tell. I really don't reboot often.

----------

## PaulBredbury

udev 119 is broken.

----------

## XenoTerraCide

nice. I linked this thread into the stablereq bug.

----------

## gerard27

Hi All,

I upgraded udev yesterday to 119.I must confess:With lots of anxiety.

But sofar everything runs OK.

I'm running x86 stable as much as possible.

Asus P5W DH mobo,core2duo processor,4GB ram.

Gerard.

----------

## billk

119 has done away with the /dev/sound and related symlinks for simplicity - unfortunately its broken mythtv using a cm7838 I suspect the mixer ...

----------

## m.vandenheuvel

With a world update which included udev-119, my network devices disappeared (eth0 wired and ath0 for wireless). The symlinks to net.lo were still available, but starting a network device gave errors that the device could not be found. By manually downloading an old udev-115-r1 package from the internet using my windows dual boot, I recovered the network devices, but this is not a solution for the problem.

By the way: I am running a stable AMD64 profile.

----------

## XenoTerraCide

https://bugs.gentoo.org/buglist.cgi?quicksearch=sys-fs%2Fudev-119

open bugs.

I complained in the stable req bug.

----------

## XenoTerraCide

maybe we should try the versions above 119 see if they help... of course the /dev/sound thing  is prolly gone for good.

----------

## tld

 *m.vandenheuvel wrote:*   

> With a world update which included udev-119, my network devices disappeared (eth0 wired and ath0 for wireless). The symlinks to net.lo were still available, but starting a network device gave errors that the device could not be found. By manually downloading an old udev-115-r1 package from the internet using my windows dual boot, I recovered the network devices, but this is not a solution for the problem.
> 
> By the way: I am running a stable AMD64 profile.

 

I haven't synced yet (and am seriously considerring masking 119 after reading all this).  When you say "manually downloaded" are you saying that 115-r1 has been removed from portage??  Looking at gentoo-portage.com it doesn't appear to have been.

Tom

EDIT:  Never mind...I get it...you couldn't get network access in order to do all that...duh... :Very Happy: 

----------

